# The properties of water



## cih1355 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am involved in a children's ministry with my church and one of the things that I will teach about is how creation displays the glory of God. The first subject that I will teach on is how the properties of water such as cohesion, adhesion, and capillary action show the glory of God. Do any of you know how the properties of water declare the glory of God? How do the properties of water show that there must be a Creator? Do you know of any books that would address this subject?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 10, 2005)

Nothing comes to mind. You may want to check out something by Dembski, or some other articulate proponent of intelligent design theory. I've recently read some stuff on intelligent design and it is GREAT!


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 10, 2005)

Water is the only natural substance where the solid form floats in the liquid form!


----------

